# Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2013)

*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves* (All Beef)

*Here's another one I did while I was AWOL.*

*This one has a "Real Bear View" in it ( a picture with Bear in it )*.

I needed something to take with me to my Annual Beth Steel Reunion Picnic (Sept 8).
I took some Bear Loaf before, and all the guys loved it, so that is my choice.
This will go good with Mrs Bear's Deviled Eggs, that she always takes along.
She'll probably bake some kind of cake too, as usual.

I'll make this a Step by Step, because this stuff is Awesome!!!!

This will be a small batch, as I only had 7 pounds of ground Beef, but I will use the same percentages as in my (Mild-hot) Smoked Bear Loaf.
Also, this batch will be in smaller 8" X 8" pans & not as deep as the bigger pans I use for my Signature "Smoked Bear Loaf".
I will slice these a little thicker to make them less fragile when handling.


*7 Pounds of Ground Beef (80-20).*

*Dry Mix:*
Black Pepper----------------------------3/4 TBS
Red Pepper Flakes----------------------3/4 TBS
Cayenne Pepper------------------------3/4 TBS
Mustard Seed---------------------------3/4 TBS
Fennel Seed (slightly crushed)--------1 tsp
Anise Seed-------------------------------1tsp
Italian Seasoning------------------------2 tsp
Garlic Powder----------------------------1tsp
Onion Powder----------------------------1tsp


*Wet Mix:*
Tender Quick (cure)---------------------1 3/4 ounce
Soy Sauce--------------------------------3 ounces
Ice Water---------------------------------3 ounces
Stir until TQ is dissolved, and put in fridge.

*NOTE: Any amounts of the ingredients above can be changed to suit your tastes, except the TQ.
The amount should be 1/4 ounce (1/2 TBS) of TQ per every pound of Ground Meat.*

Prepare Foil Pan (8" X 8"), by covering the inside with plastic wrap, leaving enough extra on the outside to cover the meat after you put it in the pan.

*Mixing:*
Now spread your 7 pound batch of Ground Beef in whatever your going to mix it in (I use a large bowl).
I like to poke a whole bunch of holes in the ground beef with my fingers, before I pour the seasoning in.
Mix the Dry Mix, with the Wet Mix together, and pour it over all of your ground beef.
Now Mix & Mix & Mix & Mix & Mix, until it is mixed as good as possible, and gets a little on the sticky side.

*Panning:*
Now pack as much of the meat mixture as you can get into the first 8" X 8" foil pan.
Press it down real good & work it a little to get rid of as many air pockets & cracks in the meat as possible.
Level it out nice, and fold over the excess plastic wrap to cover well.
Do this in more 8 X 8 pans, until you use up all of your mixture.
In this case 7 pounds fit exactly into 3 level fillings of my 8 X 8 pans.
Cover the pans with the excess plastic wrap ends.
Put these pans in the fridge for at least a few hours to overnight.

*Prepping for smoking:*
6 hours later I removed my three pans, unwrapped, and flipped them over on my smoking racks.
Then I put them in my meat fridge, uncovered, over night, to begin drying the surfaces.
The smoke will adhere better to a dry & tacky surface.
[[[[ If you don't have an extra fridge with room, I would take them out the next day, put them on the racks, and put them right in the smoker. Then I would turn the heat to about 140˚ for 2 hours, without smoke]]]]

*Smoking Day:*
6:30 AM---------Pre-heat MES 40 to 140˚.
6:45 AM---------Remove racks with meat loaves from fridge, and put them in your pre-heated (140˚) smoker.
7:30 AM---------Put full AMNS (lit on one end) on bottom bars, to left of chip drawer.
11:00 AM-------Internal temps at 116˚-------Bump Smoker Temp to 160˚.
2:00 PM---------Internal Temps at 138˚-------Bump Smoker Temp to 180˚.
4:00 PM---------Internal Temps at 153˚-------Bump Smoker Temp to 190˚.
7:00 PM---------Internal Temps at 161˚ to 169˚------Remove from smoker.

*Note: *I use these gradual temps because I can avoid temp spikes this way.
If I could not adjust my temps easily, I would keep my smoker temp at 150˚ for 6 to 8 hours.
Then move up to 180˚/190˚ to finish, pulling when the internals get above 160˚.

*Cooling:*
Remove, and allow to cool down to 100˚, by soaking in cold water.
Then run some hot water on them to rinse off any fatty oils that came to the surface.
Pat dry well with paper towels, and put in fridge for two days (wrapped).
Next day slice however you want.
*Eat some---Wrap & freeze some---Enjoy All*


Thanks For Looking,
Bear



Dry mix and wet mix (with TQ):








Dry & wet mixes combined, and holes poked in ground beef:







Cure and seasoning added:







All mixed real good:







Plastic wrap in pan before packing meat in:







Meat packed in as tight as possible, trying to avoid voids:







Covered, and into fridge for at least a few hours to over night:







My AMNS filled with Hickory dust, and one end lit:







All set, and ready to go:







A peek through my favorite window:







LOL---I once built a 21' wide Mahogany (stain) on Cherry (wood) Entertainment Center that was this same color:







Three Little Loaves ready for slicing:







All sliced up:







Closer look:







All packed up for eating & freezing.
Big pack for my Beth Steel picnic:







Here's all the guys at last year's "22nd" Annual Beth Steel Reunion Picnic (Bear in back with black Veitnam Vet hat on):


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 1, 2013)

Looks good.

Yeah you wouln't want to deplete the great dane size deer there.


----------



## black (May 1, 2013)

-


----------



## seenred (May 1, 2013)

Everything looks great, Bear!  Thanks for sharing the details...

Red


----------



## smokinhusker (May 1, 2013)

Looks great and that color is awesome!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 1, 2013)

What a clear and detailed post!  Thanks so much for sharing it with the rest of us, Bear.  I'm sure your Beth Steel gang really appreciated all of your and Mrs. Bear's hard work!

I also really appreciated being able to see how you set stuff up in your smoker. Very helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a great day!

Clarissa


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 1, 2013)

Very nice indeed Bear.......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2013)

Looks really good Bear! Thanks for another great write up!


----------



## woodcutter (May 1, 2013)

That looks so good I want to try making some. I love it when stuff in the smoker turns red.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2013)

nepas said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Yeah you wouln't want to deplete the great dane size deer there.


LOL---Thanks Nepas!!

Bear


Black said:


> Wow


Thank You, Black!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Everything looks great, Bear!  Thanks for sharing the details...
> 
> Red


Thanks Red!!

Bear


SmokinHusker said:


> Looks great and that color is awesome!


Thank You!!

Yup---I love that color!!

Bear


SnorkelingGirl said:


> What a clear and detailed post!  Thanks so much for sharing it with the rest of us, Bear.  I'm sure your Beth Steel gang really appreciated all of your and Mrs. Bear's hard work!
> 
> I also really appreciated being able to see how you set stuff up in your smoker. Very helpful.
> 
> ...


Thank You very much, Clarissa!!

I try to make these easy to follow, because I remember how hard I struggled when I was a Newbie.

Plus it makes it easy for me the second time I do something.

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (May 1, 2013)

Bear..that looks amazing...ive been wanting to try stuff like this but ive been very very hesitant to attempt it. this thread has just made it seem like its simple as 1,2,3...you have just given me confidence to try this once and for all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and the pic of them in the smoker...man thats some color for you, i cant stop looking at that picture..lol. im gunna have to print in color and frame it for confidence as i attempt this. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Very nice indeed Bear.......


Thanks RTBBQ2 !!!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks really good Bear! Thanks for another great write up!


Thank You Sailor!!!

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> That looks so good I want to try making some. I love it when stuff in the smoker turns red.


Thank You Much, WC !!!

Yup---My favorite color---Mahogany.

Or like George Foreman said, "My favorite color-----Meat"

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 1, 2013)

Bear that looks awesome!  

What do you do with it after slicing and packaging?  Do you fry it up like bacon, or just heat and eat?

Thank you for sharing these!

Bill


----------



## driedstick (May 1, 2013)

Very nice Bear - good job.


----------



## kathrynn (May 1, 2013)

Yummers!  I like this!  I know it tasted wonderful too!

Thanks for the q-views and the YOU view!

Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> Bear..that looks amazing...ive been wanting to try stuff like this but ive been very very hesitant to attempt it. this thread has just made it seem like its simple as 1,2,3...you have just given me confidence to try this once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You, That makes me feel very good that my step by steps are helping people. Anything is easy if you know exactly what to do. After that, you can make changes, if you want. My main mission is to make things easy enough for others to try it. I love to hear that my mission is being accomplished.

Let us know how you like it.

Bear


PGSmoker64 said:


> Bear that looks awesome!
> 
> What do you do with it after slicing and packaging?  Do you fry it up like bacon, or just heat and eat?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill !!!!

For picnics they are eaten cold, just like a Beef Stick, which is what it actually is, but in another form.

At home for snacking, I sometimes nuke it for 30 seconds---Really brings out the flavor. Makes a Great Sammich too!!!

Also if you stick a few slices in the frying pan, just long enough to get it bubblng a bit, and throw a couple eggs next to it you got an awesome breakfast!!!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (May 2, 2013)

Very nice......with some hot mustard and a cold beer chaser...YUM


----------



## michael ark (May 2, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## sqwib (May 2, 2013)

I really need to try this,

Bear, have you tried drying the slices for jerky?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 2, 2013)

Dang , that looks good. Have some mini loaf pans I'm gonna try out. Shape them in the pans and remove to the Smoker.

Man I gotta get some Freezer Vac Bags. Them bags of goodies looks inviting...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As always , have fun and ...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Very nice Bear - good job.


Thank You!!

Bear


KathrynN said:


> Yummers!  I like this!  I know it tasted wonderful too!
> 
> Thanks for the q-views and the YOU view!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat !!!

You don't often get an actual view of The Bear, nor would you want one!!!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Very nice......with some hot mustard and a cold beer chaser...YUM


Absolutely!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## bad santa (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Bear for sharing the recipe and the pics. Have it copied and will be trying these out most definetly!


----------



## toby bryant (May 2, 2013)

Looks great Bear!  The Saran Wrap trick is how I do my mini meatloaf on the smoker. The color on those is awesome, just might have to try that with my venison snack stick recipe. That has to be easier that stuffing a bunch of 19mm casings. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

michael ark said:


> looks great!


Thanks Mike!!

Bear


SQWIB said:


> I really need to try this,
> 
> Bear, have you tried drying the slices for jerky?


Thanks SQWIB !!!

No, I love the flavor & texture the way it is. I think it would be like a Beef stick that got too dry, if you did that. You could try it though.

Bear


oldschoolbbq said:


> Dang , that looks good. Have some mini loaf pans I'm gonna try out. Shape them in the pans and remove to the Smoker.
> 
> Man I gotta get some Freezer Vac Bags. Them bags of goodies looks inviting...
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir!!!

You'll love these!!!

Bear


----------



## 05sprcrw (May 3, 2013)

looks fantastic and am book marking to make one day


----------



## dewetha (May 3, 2013)

nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

looks great. thanks for sharing. i'm going to have to try it out.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## reinhard (May 3, 2013)

That looks awesome Bear!!! Definitely on my list to do.  You do us all a great service with your detailed journey to the finish line. Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

Bad Santa said:


> Thank you Bear for sharing the recipe and the pics. Have it copied and will be trying these out most definetly!


Thank You Santa!!!

You'll love it !!

Bear


05sprcrw said:


> looks fantastic and am book marking to make one day


Thank You!!

Bear


dewetha said:


> nice! thanks for sharing


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Looks great Bear! The Saran Wrap trick is how I do my mini meatloaf on the smoker. The color on those is awesome, just might have to try that with my venison snack stick recipe. That has to be easier that stuffing a bunch of 19mm casings. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Toby!!!

Great idea Toby!!!

You could even try a batch with your Venison & my ingredients.

BTW: I have a stuffer, but I agree with you. I make my Beef Sticks without skins, but these Loaves are so much easier.

Bear


----------



## toby bryant (May 3, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Toby!!!
> 
> Great idea Toby!!!
> 
> ...



I might just have to do that Bear. Maybe I will make a loaf of each to take to duck camp this fall.  I think that sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2013)

themule69 said:


> looks great. thanks for sharing. i'm going to have to try it out.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> david


Thanks Mule!!

Bear


Reinhard said:


> That looks awesome Bear!!! Definitely on my list to do.  You do us all a great service with your detailed journey to the finish line. Reinhard


Thanks Reinhard !!!

I enjoy making things easy. Let me know how you like it.

Bear


----------



## gwest77 (May 4, 2013)

Bear,

 That is some good looking mini Bear loaves. That will be my next thing to smoke after the ribs. One question. Will the pellets work for this ? I don't have any dust yet.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2013)

That looks like the Turkey Bacon Mom bought back in the 70's...But I will guarantee it Tastes a heck of a lot better! Nice post and thanks for the Recipe...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2013)

gwest77 said:


> Bear,
> 
> That is some good looking mini Bear loaves. That will be my next thing to smoke after the ribs. One question. Will the pellets work for this ? I don't have any dust yet.


Thanks Greg!!!

Sure pellets will work fine. I just use dust every opportunity I get, because I have a lot of it on hand. If it's gonna be under 200 degrees I usually use dust.

I save the pellets for smokes over 200 degrees.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks like the Turkey Bacon Mom bought back in the 70's...But I will guarantee it Tastes a heck of a lot better! Nice post and thanks for the Recipe...JJ


Thanks Jimmy----Glad you liked it !!!

Bear


----------



## rubbin butts (May 4, 2013)

*Great job Bear and thank you for sharing. Will be trying these.*


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2013)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Great job Bear and thank you for sharing. Will be trying these.*


Thank You Ron!!!

You'll love these, and they're easy to do.

Bear


----------



## toby bryant (May 7, 2013)

Hey Bear,

I am heading to the lake this weekend for the white bass run with my duck hunting buddies. So I am going to make a batch of your bearloaves using venison and your spice mixture. I will cut the venison with 25% ground pork shoulder to get some fat content in there. Will let your know what the guys think. Thanks again for the detailed post and recipe. One question, do you leave smoke going the entire cook?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> I am heading to the lake this weekend for the white bass run with my duck hunting buddies. So I am going to make a batch of your bearloaves using venison and your spice mixture. I will cut the venison with 25% ground pork shoulder to get some fat content in there. Will let your know what the guys think. Thanks again for the detailed post and recipe. One question, do you leave smoke going the entire cook?


Sounds Great, Toby!!!

Your Buddies will love it !!!!

Yes, I leave perfect AMNPS smoke on it (Hickory) the whole time. My AMNPS doesn't put out smoke that is so heavy that it will hurt anything, so the longer the better.

Have a Great Time!!!

Bear


----------



## roller (May 12, 2013)

Looks great Bear will have to try that one...really like the bare view !!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2013)

Roller said:


> Looks great Bear will have to try that one...really like the bare view !!!!


Thank You Roller!!!

Aint often you get an actual "View of The Bear".

Bear


----------



## arubaariba (Jun 7, 2013)

All prepped and ready for the smoker tomorrow!! Very excited!

I do have a question Bear (or others) - your instructions say after it reaches temp, to *cool it down in cold water*.    Do I put the loaves in zip-bags first, or just throw them in the cold water nekkid?? Never did beef stick, so I have nothing to go on.  Thanks!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2013)

arubaariba said:


> All prepped and ready for the smoker tomorrow!! Very excited!
> 
> I do have a question Bear (or others) - your instructions say after it reaches temp, to *cool it down in cold water*.    Do I put the loaves in zip-bags first, or just throw them in the cold water nekkid?? Never did beef stick, so I have nothing to go on.  Thanks!!


After removing from smoker, I just throw mine right in a big bowl of cold water "nekkid", until they get down to 100*. Then I rinse them under hot water & dry them off with paper towels. Then into the fridge to mellow out.

Bear


----------



## arubaariba (Jun 7, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> After removing from smoker, I just throw mine right in a big bowl of cold water "nekkid", until they get down to 100*. Then I rinse them under hot water & dry them off with paper towels. Then into the fridge to mellow out.
> 
> Bear


Well- that's what I will do also :)  Thank you again for the recipe and instructions!


----------



## arubaariba (Jun 10, 2013)

arubaariba said:


> Well- that's what I will do also :)  Thank you again for the recipe and instructions!


Thank you again Bear.... They turned out fantastic!!  Just got done trying some, and that's willpower - waited 1 1/2 days.  Thanks!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2013)

arubaariba said:


> Thank you again Bear.... They turned out fantastic!!  Just got done trying some, and that's willpower - waited 1 1/2 days.  Thanks!!


That's Great !!!

I love it when a plan comes together!!!

Bear


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 10, 2013)

You never fail to amaze me. Fantastic job on these.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2013)

BigTrain74 said:


> You never fail to amaze me. Fantastic job on these.


Thank You Very Much, BT !!!

Good to see you!

Bear


----------



## frosty (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks great Bear!!!  Nothing but perfection coming from your place.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Looks great Bear!!!  Nothing but perfection coming from your place.


Thanks A Bunch, Frosty!!!

Bear


----------



## val2theerie (Oct 27, 2014)

Your recipe seems easy and sounds delicious! Was wondering, we have probably 30+lbs of venison... we tried making bacon with the last batch of venison meat we had, and we used a jerky seasoning/cure.  it's good, but not great.  We like the fact that these are kind of like beef sticks, which is another thing we would love to make.  But my question is, you used ALL beef with fat?  We have the venison, which we grind and then also add beef fat to, but most other bacon recipes call for 50/50 (venison/pork)...do we only use just venison? I've been having such a hard time trying to find an actual recipe for venison bacon that doesn't require pre-packaged seasoning/cure.  We want to actually "make our own"  if you could let me know what you think, that'd be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks! 

Val


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2014)

Val2theErie said:


> Your recipe seems easy and sounds delicious! Was wondering, we have probably 30+lbs of venison... we tried making bacon with the last batch of venison meat we had, and we used a jerky seasoning/cure.  it's good, but not great.  We like the fact that these are kind of like beef sticks, which is another thing we would love to make.  But my question is, you used ALL beef with fat?  We have the venison, which we grind and then also add beef fat to, but most other bacon recipes call for 50/50 (venison/pork)...do we only use just venison? I've been having such a hard time trying to find an actual recipe for venison bacon that doesn't require pre-packaged seasoning/cure.  We want to actually "make our own"  if you could let me know what you think, that'd be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Val


Hi Val,

If I was going to make something similar to this, but wanting to add Venison, I would go with:

33% Beef (80-20)

33% Pork (Shoulder or Boston Butt meat)

33% Very Well trimmed Venison.

However if I wanted to make it into Venison Bacon, I would go with:

50% Pork (Shoulder or Boston Butt meat)

50% Well trimmed Venison

I would go with the rest of the ingredients percentages per pound of meat just like in this recipe.

I hope this helps,

Bear

BTW:  You should go to Roll Call & introduce yourself so you can be properly welcomed.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Aug 12, 2015)

What is the texture of these?  It looks like it's not hard like beef jerky.  More like a "spam" texture?  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> What is the texture of these?  It looks like it's not hard like beef jerky.  More like a "spam" texture?  Thanks.


Not like Jerky or Spam.

More like Summer Sausage or Ring Bologna.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2015)

Bear, those look amazing & really tasty....  I really have to make some of this for hunting snacks this year !   Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Bear, those look amazing & really tasty.... I really have to make some of this for hunting snacks this year !


Thank You Justin!!

Yup, These are Tasty, and so easy to make!!

Bear


----------



## greywolf1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bear , I just checked out your mini Bear logs , those look so good . I have to try those with beef and I might try them with venison burg as well


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> Bear , I just checked out your mini Bear logs , those look so good . I have to try those with beef and I might try them with venison burg as well


Thanks Greywolf !!

If using Venison, I would recommend mixing it with either 50% Beef, or 40% Pork.

Or add 20% Pork or Beef Fat to the Venison.

Any one of those 3 should work Great.

Bear


----------



## greywolf1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks Bear, when I used to grind the venison myself I always use 40% pork . Now that I found a butcher shop to  cut my deer I get them to add the pork so all is good  .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> Thanks Bear, when I used to grind the venison myself I always use 40% pork . Now that I found a butcher shop to  cut my deer I get them to add the pork so all is good  .


















Bear


----------



## newberrykc (Jan 14, 2016)

Gonna give it a try with venison.  ALL my questions have been answered on this thread, I love this!  Thanks for making this step-by-step, makes it idiot proof for guys like me...LOL  Thanks man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2016)

newberrykc said:


> Gonna give it a try with venison.  ALL my questions have been answered on this thread, I love this!  Thanks for making this step-by-step, makes it idiot proof for guys like me...LOL  Thanks man!


Thank You!!

I'm glad you like it.

BTW:  I make these idiot proof because I re-use all of my Step by Steps too!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2016)

newberrykc said:


> Gonna give it a try with venison.  ALL my questions have been answered on this thread, I love this!  Thanks for making this step-by-step, makes it idiot proof for guys like me...LOL  Thanks man!


Thank You!!
I actually did write a book.

But it's FREE to all my friends.

Below is a link to the Index.

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 16, 2018)

Unless the store is out of their ground beef that is on sale; I plan to try this <Though the ground beef comes in 5 pound chunks and 5 pounds is already spoken fore summer sausage, and the limit is 2..so I'll either reduce to 5 pounds..or if I can..find some ground pork to add in!>

If I remember how much red pepper flakes I added to your unstuffed sticks I'll be very happy and have to remind my self to not eat every thing at once!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Unless the store is out of their ground beef that is on sale; I plan to try this <Though the ground beef comes in 5 pound chunks and 5 pounds is already spoken fore summer sausage, and the limit is 2..so I'll either reduce to 5 pounds..or if I can..find some ground pork to add in!>
> 
> If I remember how much red pepper flakes I added to your unstuffed sticks I'll be very happy and have to remind my self to not eat every thing at once!




My Sticks in my Step by Step were mild, but I think the amount of Heat in my Bear Loaves was Just about right for most.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 16, 2018)

Sounds good to me Bear! I got a mix of 80/20 and 73/27 and some ground pork. Plan to basically put that all together and from there do my summer sausage and bear loaves :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Sounds good to me Bear! I got a mix of 80/20 and 73/27 and some ground pork. Plan to basically put that all together and from there do my summer sausage and bear loaves :)




Sounds good, Tom!
That mix might be a little Dry for stuffing in casings, but it's fine for Unstuffed Sticks, Bear Logs, and Bear Loaves.

Make sure I don't miss it when you do it.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 17, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds good, Tom!
> That mix might be a little Dry for stuffing in casings, but it's fine for Unstuffed Sticks, Bear Logs, and Bear Loaves.
> 
> Make sure I don't miss it when you do it.
> ...


Already got the post up in sausage! To clarify; I didn't put the bear loaf mix into casings, just the summer sausage stuff. Though I wonder about it in chub casings now. Uh oh Bear giving me ideas again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Already got the post up in sausage! To clarify; I didn't put the bear loaf mix into casings, just the summer sausage stuff. Though I wonder about it in chub casings now. Uh oh Bear giving me ideas again!



I think it works best in the Loaf, like in my Step by Step. (Bear Loaf)

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 17, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I think it works best in the Loaf, like in my Step by Step. (Bear Loaf)
> 
> Bear


I entirely agree with that. Thus why I wanted to do it. I'm not a fan of using edible casings at all. So far my experiences have been last then ideal .


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2018)

Made Mini-Best loaves today. Letting them cool. Can't wait to try them. I only had 4# of 80/20 rest was 93% lean I had on hand. Hope doesn't crumble when sliced.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2018)

Mini-Bear loaves ( typo error)


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 24, 2018)

Mini-Bear -Loaves turned out fantastic.  I may add a" little" extra heat next time around. Wife loves them the way they are , 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 she said just dip them in horseradish. Ha...Thanks Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Mini-Bear -Loaves turned out fantastic.  I may add a" little" extra heat next time around. Wife loves them the way they are ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you like them, WR!!
I make them like I like them, because Mrs Bear likes them with less heat & Bear Jr likes more heat, so my way is the compromise.

Bear


----------

